# A tattooed bride, tea length dress, pinwheels, toadstools and red & blue!



## modified

Hi! I'm so happily engaged and *loving* the planning! I'll start with an intro and some background!

​That's me! I'm Toni, I'm 23 years old and I live in Edinburgh, Scotland. I live with my beautiful fiance (Colin!) in our small but cosy 1 bedroom flat with our monster puppy, Morrissey. I absolutely love tattoos, horror movies, (learning/reading about) serial killers, 90s nickelodeon and cartoons.
November 15th, C and I were sitting on the couch not long after putting up our Christmas tree (don't laugh! I wanted to put it up weeks before). I was on the laptop, he was watching TV. He pulled me into a hug, so he was hugging me from behind and we snuggled for a bit and then I thought he was scratching but next thing I know, he pulled out a ring and asked me to marry him! Of course I said yes. I was super embarrassed, haha. We kissed and he slid it on my finger. It wasn't much of a surprise; we'd talked about it for months and it was already unofficial. We just made plans not to make it "official" until we had the ring. God knows how many times I drunkenly asked Katie to be my bridesmaid "but shhhhhh! Don't tell anyone!"

We originally wanted a very small ceremony. Small being just C, me, Katie (bridesmaid) and Lee (one of my best friends who's got really close to Colin and is going to be his best man). We weren't going to tell another soul until the deed was done! But then when it got "official" and we really thought about it, we wanted people to know. We wanted our families there.

We set the date for November 10th 2012. 10/11/12 ;D

Some information & numbers! I borrowed this Gwizz's thread!
*Guests:* About 32 at the ceremony, up to 120 for the evening reception.
*The Venue:* The Quay, Musselburgh.
*Bouquet:* Felt, buttons and pinwheels.
*Colours:* Red and all shades of lighter blue.
*Theme:* Pinwheels, paper pom poms, toadstools, a few vintage cameras and buttons dotted about.
*Budget:* £2.5k.

My rings! Both wedding and e-ring together.


And the e-ring on its own.






The first person we told was my mum. I was a little scared of speaking to her because I wasn't sure how she was going to react because of our ages but she was fine. She said she was happy for us, reminded me that she was married with a child at my age and offered to pay for half of the venue which is amazing of her (she's since asked if she could pay the whole lot, my dress, the cake, the centrepieces, my bouquet etc etc). Money is still tight, after all.

Colin's parents were a whole other story. His dad is very sick so I'm not sure if he even knows. I've never actually met them! But she (the mother) was not happy in the slightest and has since requested that Colin never contacts them again. I won't go into it! 

Because we'd already been talking about it for a few months, we already had a pretty good idea of what we wanted and the very first "definite!" I found was my bridesmaids dresses. I'm having a maid of honour (my sister) and two brides... people? Katie and a really good friend, Ryan. Of course this won't apply to Ryan! Although he has shown a rather deep interest in the dress ;P We'll get to him later! Something that would flatter all body shapes, sizes and heights was a must! And this is what I found.
https://www.attitudeclothing.co.uk/productimages/12681394950.jpg

My sister took first dibs on that one and we're still on the hunt for a blue dress for Katie!


----------



## modified

*The Venue!*​We wanted somewhere small and close by with the right numbers and the right price tag! We were originally going to go for the Holiday Inn package deal but then my mum was speaking to someone at work and mentioned a restaurant with wedding facilities that has a similar price tag but you get more included in the package. We booked to go and see it but Colin had other commitments and couldn't come!

I was absolutely stunning. The ceremony room especially! It's right on the harbour so the views are amazing. We booked it there and then because I knew Colin would feel the same way. A week or so later, we were back with him and yep, he loved it just as much as I did!

The ceremony room.














The reception room has the same views :)


----------



## modified

*My Dress!*​For my dress, I knew from the start I didn't want a big, princess poufball. They are beautiful but they're just not me! I knew I wanted a tea length one. However, I went to try some on anyway to get an idea.

I really loved the length on this one! But just was not feeling the dress at all.
https://pic90.picturetrail.com:80/VOL2262/13432606/23971308/400043857.jpg

HATED it.
https://pic90.picturetrail.com:80/VOL2262/13432606/23971308/400043855.jpg

Liked this but still... meh!
https://pic90.picturetrail.com:80/VOL2262/13432606/23971308/400043860.jpg

The choice was made to go online after that. I just was not going to find what I wanted for the price I wanted. The following are some from online that I considered.
https://pic90.picturetrail.com:80/VOL2262/13432606/23971308/400354748.jpg

https://pic90.picturetrail.com:80/VOL2262/13432606/23971308/400354749.jpg

https://pic90.picturetrail.com:80/VOL2262/13432606/23971308/400354751.jpg

But still... meh! I really wanted a white dress with a white subtle polka dot overlay dress but could not find one in my price range at all! Then I found this one and decided this was it.
https://pic90.picturetrail.com:80/VOL2262/13432606/23971308/400457744.jpg

https://pic90.picturetrail.com:80/VOL2262/13432606/23971308/400457745.jpg

I wasn't overly happy with it but meh.. it would do. I could afford it and couldn't find anything even near to what I liked for a price I could afford. So it was done. I'd picked my dress.

Then, one day, I was browsing etsy... and there she was... I was AMAZED. Speechless! Here was the dress I had literally been dreaming about, down to the last detail. And the best thing? It was half the price of the one above.


----------



## modified

And here she is!! The dress maker has made me a blue petticoat, though.
https://pic90.picturetrail.com:80/VOL2262/13432606/23971308/400932169.jpg







I'm disgustingly in love! She was ordered on February 20th, posted today (well, Saturday) and will hopefully be here in 2 weeks! 

*Shoes!*​Before we'd decided on colours or, well, _anything_ really I had picked my shoes.
https://pic90.picturetrail.com:80/VOL2262/13432606/23993826/400455555.jpg

They were £70 originally and not long after getting engaged, they were reduced to half that price. Amazing! The day where we had the money to spare arrived. I went online to get them... and they were sold out. Everywhere. An email to Schuh and Irregular Choice confirmed my fears; they were discontinued. I was distraught! I didn't continue looking for more right then and I'm glad of that. Our colour scheme (red and lighter shades of blue with some white) was born and I instantly knew what I was going to buy re: shoes. £90 on the Irregular Choice website. I got them, brand new in box, for £65 on eBay. I NEVER wear heels (have worn them no more than 5 times in my 23 years) and these are SO comfortable and hideously easy to walk. Major love affair going on with these babies. They're slightly too big but nothing inserts won't solve! So even being too big, they're comfy and easy to walk in!


https://image.irregularchoice.com/product_images/Autumn-Winter-11/4230/4230-2-l.png

https://www.scorpionshoes.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/_/i_am_from_bury_red003.jpg

https://www.legendfootwear.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/3/8/3801-19A_Red3_8.jpg

And on me, with a couple of tights options :) I'm leaning more towards the first pair.


----------



## modified

*Hair & Make up!*​From the start, I've known I would be doing this myself. There was no way on Earth we could afford professionals but, even if we could, I would *hate* to spend that amount of money on hair and make up.

The one drawback? I am terrible with hair! I couldn't even find anything I liked... I just knew I wanted _some_ height. Which would require back combing my hair. I HATE THIS. My hair is super fine but I have lots of it and it just does not hold teasing. Even if I found a way of making it hold, I *hate* doing it and have refused to so far... I didn't plan on starting now! 

I was watching some youtube videos on hair tutorials one night and came across one where she used this product in her hair. The result was _amazing_ so off to google it I went. After more photos and more videos, I knew I needed them so I ordered them! 

The product? Hair boostias. 
They come in packs of 5 and are designed to sit under your hair and give all the height with *zero* backcombing. Perfect! 
https://www.poshfroxonline.co.uk/images/products/large/boostia3.jpg

I was a bit dubious though. Nothing is ever this straight forwards for me! So it was a tense 3 day wait for them to arrive.

They eventually arrived and I was super excited to try them so I did it there and then! As I said earlier, I am *terrible* with anything hair related. I mean it! I even struggle to straighten my hair... After 5 minutes in front of the mirror with my hair boostias, this is the result.








Just what I never knew I wanted! Of course, on the day, I'll take more time over it so it'll be nice and smooth with no stray hairs but this is just perfect.

Not long after that, I bought my veil. This was another nightmare similar to the dress. I knew I wanted a birdcage veil and I knew I wanted a bow. But I couldn't find a _thing_ I liked. All I could find were white bows. Eventually, I settled for buying a bow headband and was going to make my own.. but right before buying it, I had another look around another favourite site, folksy, for something h2b had just mentioned and... here she was! 


She was ordered right that minute. Made to order, it was another 3 weeks until she arrived. Like the hair boostias, I didn't hesitate in trying it out! As you can see in the photos, I'm still in my jacket. We came home to the package and I didn't even take the time to get my jacket off before shoving it in my hair.

Excuse the face; it had been a long day! And I'm yet to try it with the hair style but I might give that a go tomorrow!




For my make up, I was originally wanting a very matte, porcelain/flawless finish with retro "cat flick" eyes. But that's pretty much my every day look and I wanted something different. I'm still going for the matte porcelain face but my eyes? They're going to be fully, made up GLITTER. Bright, red glitter.

Very much like this but with a nude lip.
https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgwd3yZXzq1qe478lo1_500.jpg


----------



## modified

My bag :)
https://pic90.picturetrail.com:80/VOL2262/13432606/23993826/400455564.jpg

https://pic90.picturetrail.com:80/VOL2262/13432606/23993826/400455563.jpg

https://pic90.picturetrail.com:80/VOL2262/13432606/23993826/400455561.jpg


----------



## modified

*My Beautiful Boy!*​Phew. We'd bought essentially what he's wearing but in all black. It arrived and... he hated it! So we took it back. The only thing that was a definite was the shirt and I am MAD for it. It's just so cool! So we went out shopping, money in hand, and this is what he went for. Omnomnom. 
https://pic90.picturetrail.com:80/VOL2262/13432606/23971303/401112645.jpg

He'll be in red converse and neon blue socks! The other men will be in the same suits but all black, a white shirt and one in a red tie, one in a blue. Blue converse!

I made their buttonholes myself. This one is Colin's:


And everyone else has these.


And on me to show the size :)


My lovely brother will be walking me down the aisle.


His daughter, my niece, will be the flower girl.


And my sister's boy will be our pageboy. Mini pinwheel buttonhole and all!

(photo by me)


----------



## modified

*My Bouquet!*​Now, this was fun. I'd always wanted something different. Something I could keep forever! First, I was going to have artificial sunflowers. Then I discovered button bouquets! Love at first site. I had a quick look around on etsy and they were ridiculous prices... a quick scour of folksy and I'd found an amazing lady with amazing bouquets and even better prices! I was set.

Then I discovered a pinwheel bouquet on etsy for a similar price.

Then I discovered a felt flower one. Argh!

It was the felt one that won me over. Her prices? Horrible haha! So I decided I was going to use it as inspiration but make my own. I wanted MORE stems, smaller felt flowers and more buttons so the emphasis was really on the buttons. I really wanted some novelty buttons too so DIY was the best route to go. I'm not sure of exact price but this totalled less than £30, including stuff I didn't use.

*My inspiration:*


The supplies I bought. I ended up not using the foam bouquet holder or the foam ball.








Felt flowers


A couple of stems








And the finished result. Cutting and sewing the flowers took a couple of weeks because I was lazy and assembling it all took less than an hour.














And me holding it for size. I've decided I HATE the visible white of the bouquet holder so I'm going to hot glue some more felt flowers on there. And I really need to learn how to tie the bow better!


*Bridesmaids Bouquet!*​I struggled with this for a while! Eventually I gave up and decided they'd just have to have faux sunflowers... but then I had an idea. A bit later, this is the result.

This is for the bridesmaid that will wear the blue dress.








I've since spray painted the handle silver.

The bridesmaid in the red dress will have the exact same but blue. I've only made three of the six pom poms so far though!


----------



## elisamarie

I love this! i almost wish i was a little more involved in my wedding after seeing your amazing ideas! i will be stalking :)


----------



## modified

The soles of my shoes are too pretty for the "I DO" stickers so I'll be getting one of these; a temporary tattoo  Not sure where it'll go yet! Maybe in a little bit of free space on my left arm. It can act as a filler piece for the day 


My necklace. It'll have my grandads nickname on it where it says "name" of course! I chose his nickname rather than his actual name of grandad as no one but family will know that's what it is. His nickname was Chick :) This is only a maybe, though. I wanted to wear a pearl necklace but feel that's something I should borrow from a family member. My sister has one and I keep forgetting to ask her! If she no longer has it, this is what I'll wear.


My perfume! Colin (H2B) is from Northern Ireland and my sister lives there. We went over on the ferry for Christmas and I had a smell of this for the first time there and decided there and then it would be my wedding scent :D


*Cake!*​This is what we're going for. It'll be 100 cupcakes strong :D The little cupcakes will be in pale blue polka dot cases. They'll be plain sponge with white buttercream icing. Omnomnom. My favourite :D


THIS will be our top tier! But more cupcake shaped, like in the first image.


Little cupcake toppers. A toadstool and a couple of little flowers will go on half the cakes.


Pinwheel cupcake toppers in red. The other half of the cupcakes will have just one of these in each one. I'll make these.


Little pinwheel cake topper for the top tier. I'll be making this.


----------



## modified

elisamarie said:


> I love this! i almost wish i was a little more involved in my wedding after seeing your amazing ideas! i will be stalking :)

Thank you! What do you mean, you wish you were a little more involved? Did you have a planner?


----------



## modified

*Ceremony Backdrop!*​We have amazing views the entire wall on 2 of 4 walls but it's not something we're overly interested in if I'm honest! We'd rather have something us and something fun!

This is the part of the room where the signing the register table is. The part outlined in red is where we'll be hanging our backdrop. A mini one on the altar too!


So if these photos were taken at our wedding, the background would be 100% our backdrop!




And here it is! In the background, of course! But this couple fringed their crepe paper. We won't be doing that. We'll be having red, white and blue!


----------



## modified

*Centrepieces!*​A quick mock up (the sticks with silver balls will be cake pops!)


Another go. As I said, The pencils in the pot will be cake pops! The white star shaped thing next to it is a light. We have 2 of those per table, too. We're also going to have a couple of toadstool tea lights (cutting the wicks off so they can't be lit), blue polka dot menus, red polka dot napkins with a blue pom pom napkin ring, tiny wee bottles with pinwheels on sticks and a tag with each name on for the place names, a few ultra mini versions of the pinwheel you can see in the back on my wall (in place of scatter crystals), some lit tea lights and blue chair sashes with red pom poms hanging down from the bow at the back. Sound good?! We want to have quite a busy look to the middle of the table as the setup we're going for leaves a LOT of space in the middle.


Menu, designed by me.


Oh, before I forget! If you look back at our ceremony room photos, you'll see the blue sashes on the chairs. Those are the exact ones we're having. But on the chairs lining the aisle, we'll have pinwheels like this but not on the ground; they'll be sticking out of the sash!


Our napkins. These are cheapy paper ones but they'll be wrapped around the expensive linen ones the venue provides so these are just for show! They'll be wrapped up like you would with a scroll and the napkin ring will be a little blue pom pom.


The toadstools for the tables.


Place names. The bottles will be smaller than this and filled with jelly beans or something. Then a little tag around the bottle neck or something with the name on :)


*The Sweetie Table!​*
I'm going to be making a backdrop like this for it.


And here's our basic layout. The blue box in the middle will have our cake on it. To the left of the photo will be a slushie machines with blue and white stripey cups and a glass of red and white striped straws. On the right side of the photo will be 2 stands of lots and lots of cake pops and a bundle of red and white striped paper bags with a blue personalised sticker.


We still have a couple of jars to fill!






*Invitations!*​I'll be designing these too! This is something that's proving so hard for me. I've designed so many and scrapped them immediately because I just wasn't feeling them. These are the only ones I've managed to come up with so far that I _think_ I'm happy with. I'm still designing almost daily though. I hope I can come up with something we both love.

The back of the invite.


The front.


The front of the RSVP.


The back.


----------



## modified

*Our Photographer!*​We're super lucky to have the amazingly talented Sassy of Assassynation photographing our wedding. Being a photographer myself, the photos are extremely important to me and I know she'll do an amazing job. Google her!

We're also doing a first look session as we have a late afternoon winter wedding and I don't want night time photos!

To start with, it's going to be just Colin & me in this diner. Amazing! This is it at night so you can imagine how great it looks during the day.












We're then going to take a walk down the royal mile, taking photos along the way.
https://www.simpsonfineart.com/catalog/images/Royal-Mile.jpg

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-BdDkzofHAfk/ThXp9N-49wI/AAAAAAAAAnQ/-oSQO60wgI8/s1600/Royal+Mile.jpg

https://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/38423.jpg

https://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/edinburgh/edinburgh/images/knoxhousex-450.jpg

https://images.travelpod.com/users/jonesinmybones/1.1253924250.royal-mile_5.jpg

And we'll finally end up here :)
https://www.clanwalkerguesthouse.com/images/holyrood_park_edinburgh.jpg

https://edsphotoblog.com/wp-content/photos/800px/arthurs_seat_edinburgh.jpg

Where we hope to take photos like this!


And I think that's everything I can show for now! I'll be back super soon with hair trial photos _with_ veil!

We have lots and lots more *amazing* plans but I'm keeping them to myself for now as they're not set in stone as of yet! I hope you enjoyed seeing what we have so far :)


----------



## MadameJ

LOVE LOVE LOVE all your wedding designs!Adore weddings that are just very personal and not trying to keep up with traditions n trying to please everyone else!!

I too am making majority of things for weddings for this reason,I don't want the norm and want it to be very 'me'.

Ours has a slight superhero theme:haha:


----------



## modified

Hi! Thanks very much :D Do you have a thread up?


----------



## MadameJ

Not yet,everything is still a working progress!My bouquet is half done,my invites are half done infact pretty much everything is half done(I have a tendency to get a littlw over excited and jump onto the next task before finishing the first:blush: ha)

I will start one up soon tho:thumbup:

Tell me how easy was your bouquet?Im having a brooch bouquet myself(making it myself) an was going to attempt lace flowers for the bridesmaids but I have to admit the felt/button bouquets are awesome and the quotes I have been getting are ridik!


----------



## mummymunch

*stalks*


----------



## sheryl16

i absolutely love everything!! :thumbup:

can you plan my wedding please!!! hahhaa :D


----------



## modified

Thanks ladies! Haha Sheryl! I have to admit, I'm having the best time ever planning this!

MadameJ, it was super easy but time consuming! I ended up cutting out 100 felt flowers. Each flower had 4 seperate pieces.. so 400 in total and the largest piece was less than 1.5 inches! It took me a couple of weeks to cut all the felt but that's just because I'm a lazy bum and only cut 4 or 5 a day... there was one day I sat down to watch The Simpsons and by the time Eastenders had finished, I'd cut 35! So that was the most time consuming. Once they were ready, it took about 20 minutes to punch all the holes in the middle to put the wire through (all I had was a cheap and nasty mini hole punch haha! Would've killed for a cropadile then! And whilst we're at it, a sizzix for cutting the flowers!). Threading the flowers and buttons onto the wires took about 10/15 minutes and then assembling them into the shape took another 10 or so minutes! Very very easy and so rewarding!


----------



## EmmyReece

wow, wow, wow, wow, wow!!!

your plans and things that you have made so far are absolutely breathtaking. the bouquet is absolutely amazing :happydance:


----------



## modified

Thank you!! Off to read yours now :D


----------



## SarTheBear

Awesome!! I will keep a look out for your posts! Our themes are red, white, blue and buttons too!! What good taste you have! Stunning dress!! I am rather jealous!! X


----------



## iow_bird

I love the fact you have a small budget like we did! We made everything ourselves, the only thing I bought was my dress and shoes :) 

Enjoy the day when it all comes together, it's like magic when you've put all that work in!! x x x


----------



## modified

SarTheBear said:


> Awesome!! I will keep a look out for your posts! Our themes are red, white, blue and buttons too!! What good taste you have! Stunning dress!! I am rather jealous!! X

Thanks! That's so cool! What kind of blue? I'm really struggling to find inspiration that isn't all over union jack/patriotic :(



iow_bird said:


> I love the fact you have a small budget like we did! We made everything ourselves, the only thing I bought was my dress and shoes :)
> 
> Enjoy the day when it all comes together, it's like magic when you've put all that work in!! x x x

Thanks very much! I really can't wait :)

I'm just about to put the insoles in my shoes (they're a bit too big!)... then I can get to wearing them around the house "to wear them in" :haha:


----------



## BintUmmi

I don't even know what to say, I am so impressed!


----------



## modified

Aww thank you! I've just noticed your ticker and *must* check it out! I was so disappointed with all the ones I found; not "me" at all!


----------



## SarTheBear

Mainly navy blue with a little bit of royal blue thrown in! There is a little bit of a London theme running through things with a teensy bit of patriotic too but, my OH is in the RAF so, its quite fitting for us! 
X


----------



## modified

Ah that sounds pretty epic! See I'm finding it hard finding inspiration cause our blue is a mix of all the lighter shade! I'm getting there though :D


----------



## Doodlebug.

love your ideas, its all coming together :)


----------



## elisamarie

modified said:


> elisamarie said:
> 
> 
> I love this! i almost wish i was a little more involved in my wedding after seeing your amazing ideas! i will be stalking :)
> 
> Thank you! What do you mean, you wish you were a little more involved? Did you have a planner?Click to expand...

no, DH and I got married through proxy while he was deployed and decided to have a ceremony when he got back. But I only had a month to plan it pretty much and I've never cared for weddings in general and couldn't have cared less about my own. Don't get me wrong, I was the happiest woman on earth, but I'm just not into such celebrations. I would've been happy without a ceremony just as much. But then when I saw your planning I thought to myself that I could've been less of a butt and tried a little harder I guess :dohh:


----------



## modified

Thank you Doodlebug!

Ah I see elisamarie! There's always vow renewals! We're desperate to do the cheesey vegas wedding with Elvis for our renewals somewhere down the line :dohh: :haha:


----------



## elisamarie

yes I've promised myself to do things completely differently for our vow renewal! I already have a few ideas and I won't let my usual self get in the way!


----------



## Lauren25

Stalking - loving EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## modified

Thank you! Nothing new to report so far! We're very tight budget so have to stick to month by month with buying... but 2 big projects (at least) coming up in April!

For now, I still have to tackle the second bridesmaids bouquet, putting the insoles in my shoes and hair trial with veil (might do that tomorrow!).


----------



## Eve

*stalking* I love your stuff! So creative and original!


----------



## hello_kitty_t

Wow such original ideas!! I love everything!


----------



## modified

Thank you!

My dress arrived this morning. Oh. My. God. I am _hideously_ in love! One set back though... as I pulled it out of the packaging, I noticed a hole. But no fear! My wonderful mum has assured me it's a stupidly easy to fix hole! Plus, it's right in my armpit so wouldn't be visible anyway! I've messaged the dress maker (etsy) so waiting to see what she says! My friend is a dress maker and has seen photos of the whole; according to her, it appears to be faulty fabric rather than it have been ripped.

ANYWAY! Like I said... I am ridiculously in love with my new baby!







Lovely bra, I know!


----------



## Sarahcake

I am litterally in love with all of your ideas!! They look fantastic and that dress is amazing, especially with the blue petticoat!

I shall be keeping an eye on this thread :D


----------



## Doodlebug.

Love love love your dress! its gorgeous, you look lovely in it :)


----------



## Lubbird

Love this thread! Your ideas are fab :)


----------



## Lauren25

LOVE LOVE LOVE your dress


----------



## modified

Aww thank you, ladies! I'm so, so happy with it! It's was packed away with my mum though and now hanging up in her wardrobe to hide it from prying eyes!

I also just realised I forgot to post my hair trial with my veil! I forgot to get photos with the veil and the dress :( I'm at my mum's on Sunday so will try it on again then!











This was just a quick "I've no idea what I'm doing with the back but I want it messy so I'm just going to pin it" idea. I think, if I pin higher so the mess starts directly behind the bump so it's without the space in between it might look better. Then I can tease the hanging strands a bit so they're messier/bigger?


----------



## Arlandria

Love love love your ideas! Stalking!! X


----------



## Chai_w

Your wedding is going to be amazing! You have done excellent planning so far, and everything looks so quirky and fun! I wish I had the patience you seem to have for all of the little projects, your wedding will be here before you know it!


----------



## Eve

Love Love Love!!!!!


----------



## amamtl

LOVE your dress! You will be a beautiful bride!


----------



## modified

Thank you so much everyone! 

I've been doing a bit of invite design today... Found a couple I liked on etsy but not enough to buy them. Plus, it's way cheaper to do myself. So I took those 2 designs and tweaked them quite a lot to get these. I'm just going to post my favourite one. I really think we might go with these.

Front of the invite.


Back of the invite.


Front of the RSVP. I love this so much! I want to frame it now!


Back of the RSVP.


----------



## Lubbird

Your whole wedding is making me drool lol. Those rsvps are mega!


----------



## Eve

I freakin love those invitations!!!!! Totally gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## modified

Thank you ladies! 

We signed up to lovefilm just over a month ago. There was a deal on that if you sign up and use the 30 day free trial then pay for one month (£4.99), you get a free amazon voucher for £20. We received that voucher this morning and bought a retractable lead for the puppy and a heart shaped pom pom maker for the back of the chairs in the wedding meal. 

We're having white chair covers with pale/pastel blue sashes and red yarn heart shaped pom poms hanging down from the middle of the bow at the back.

We already have the round pom pom makers in 2 sizes and I used the larger one for the bridesmaids bouquets and they are *so* easy to use. To get a pom pom the size I wanted for the bouquets, it took me about 4 hours using a cardboard template. It takes about 10 minutes with the maker. I'm really looking forward to receiving the heart shaped one although we don't have the yarn, or money to get it, yet!

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_kyYaMHB4tGw/SXjYzNkhmkI/AAAAAAAACLc/FjYklm89z4I/s400/heart+pom+pom+2.jpg


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I love everything you have done, your wedding is going to be so unique!!, It makes mine look plain :haha:


----------



## Eve

So cool!


----------



## modified

Thank you ladies!

Phew, busy busy past few days but that's for my other journal :haha:

My mum had bought us a printer for our early easter present and we went to hobbycraft for card so we could finally start making the invitations. I had a trial run last night and I'm really quite pleased with them!

The front of the booklet. That yarn goes from the back, around to the front and wraps around the button to hold it together.


The back of the booklet. Everything needs to be moved slightly to the right!


Polka dot interior :)




Front of the RSVP and back of the invite itself.


Back of the RSVP and front of the invite.


The heart shaped pom pom maker arrived, too. And we're going to be ordering the materials to make the ceremony backdrop and the sweetie table backdrop this month too. But I don't want to start on _anything_ else until I have my last bridesmaid bouquet done!


----------



## Lubbird

These are looking fantastic! If I got one of these for a friends wedding I would be so excited to go purely to experience the theme :)


----------



## modified

Thank you!

I _finally_ got round to putting the finishing touches to my bouquet! I came across the love heart, "love" banner button a couple of days ago and HAD to include it... so it's been hot glued on :haha: I also figured out how to wrap the ribbon the rest of the way round and attach the polka dot ribbon in a way that looked good to me. I'm SO happy with it!!

I think my favourite bits are the union jack button, the "love" banner and heart button and the toadstool buttons :D












I might get my last bridesmaids bouquet done tonight.. if I get the motivation to move


----------



## Lubbird

Love! Is it made entirely out of buttons?


----------



## modified

Thank you! It's made from felt flowers, buttons and paper pinwheels :D


----------



## Tegans Mama

Ah this is amazing. Your wedding will be legendary :flower:

I am using it for inspiration when I renew my vows :lol:


----------



## Lubbird

Oooh so they will last and keep for a memory box :)


----------



## modified

Thanks Lea! Yep, I plan on putting it back in that milk jug and on display in the living room after the wedding xD


----------



## Eve

So awesome! I seriously LOVE your bouquet!!!


----------



## tasha41

I want to come lol! Your ideas are so original and it all sounds so personal... stalking!


----------



## day_dreamer

Oooo stalking! I absolutely LOVE your theme and all the hand made things :cloud9:


----------



## modified

Thank you!!

I finished my second bridesmaid bouquet last night so now all 3 (including mine) are *done* :D














I'm happy with how they turned out :)


----------



## Lubbird

Omg are those pompoms!?


----------



## modified

Haha yeah! 5 small ones and a bigger one sitting on top


----------



## Lubbird

You are so creative :) Do you have a pinterest? Would really love to follow your wedding board :)


----------



## modified

I do! But I don't have a wedding board :(

We've just bought this vintage suitcase. We're going to turn it into our card box.
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a293/dommieevans/Shop/JJ12D.jpg

https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a293/dommieevans/Shop/JJ12A.jpg

And this to sit by the guestbook, which will be on the same table as the card box.
https://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy39/Margaret_Grubb/DSCF5364.jpg

Alsoooooooo... I really like my surname but I have no ties to it whatsoever as it's my brothers dads surname, NOT mine. And I HATE my dad. I've _always_ wanted to go back to my mum's maiden name, White, but never got around to it. Then Colin proposed and I'm very traditional in that we should have the same, non-hyphenated names as should our kids. I spoke to him about HIM becoming a White too and got an outright NO.

That was back when he first proposed in November. He just turned to me this evening and said "you know, I've been thinking and I'd actually really like to become a White!"

So happy.


----------



## xlouloux

Been silently stalking for a while, love all of your ideas so original! Suitcase idea is brilliant, the dress is beautiful and your shoes well I'm slightly jealous of those beauties :D Just shown DF your bouquet and he is amazed as am I. :D Hats off to you for doing it yourself can't wait to see more. 

I got some of those hair things to practice doing my own hair aswell, still can't decide what to do though yet, but I have two years to figure it out!


----------



## ames_x

I rarely come onto this board as I'm not engaged and no plans to as far as I sense :haha: but WOW love your ideas/dress etc! Gorgeous. Would love to be a guest at your wedding, what is your budget btw? :flower:


----------



## modified

Thanks! :D

Our budget is £2,250 :)


----------



## modified

We bought the table runner for the top table yesterday. We were going to have a round paper pinwheels one but the decor bits we want on the table wouldn't have been possible with that! So we've gone for this instead :)


----------



## modified

I got round to "sacking" my not-even-a-friend-anymore brides'maid' (male!) earlier this afternoon.... yikes! But I've just asked someone else. For ages, I've wished I'd asked him from the start instead of the other guy and regretted it! And he's said yes and is so happy and excited! Bless him &#9829;


----------



## Eve

I am so flippin excited to see more!!!


----------



## Doodlebug.

Me 2, cant wait for updates!! I love all your ideas :)


----------



## hopeandpray

Just read this from start to finish and I love everything! Your bouquet is so much nicer than your inspiration one, I don't know how you managed it. The dress is gorgeous and really lovely with your tats. You are so lucky that your partner is considering changing his name, not many men would do that.


----------



## missZOEEx

Stalking. 
LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE your ideas! 
your wedding is going to be amazing! 
x


----------



## xLisax

Wow, I love your creativity...you've made me mega excited to start planning my own big day now (which as you can see from my ticker is an age away! :dohh:) 

Your day is going to be so unique and personal to you which I love! :flow: All of your ideas are awesome!

Can I ask a cheeky question? :blush: How did you go about designing your invites? Like what would I need to do/get to be able to design my own? I really want to DIY the stationery but literally have no idea where to get started! :wacko: Any help would be very much appreciated :dance:

Looking forward to more updates!! :D

xx


----------



## Ilikecake

Im neither engaged or married but I am 100% stalking :haha:


----------



## modified

Thank you lovlies! :D

I designed my invites and photoshop CS5 :D

My amazing moomin has just surprised us with a surprise honeymoon. We're going to Krakow! She knows how much I've _always_ wanted to visit Auschwitz (sp?) and now we are. I'm so amazed and excited!


----------



## Eve

Sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## indy and lara

Love, love. love your plans! What a stunning theme. The Quayside is a nice venue- have only heard good things about weddings there. Loving that you are using the City Cafe too- It used to be one of my favourite places to go when I was at uni. Looking forward to seeing lots more piccies!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Stalking !


----------



## modified

Hi! 

I really cannot wait to go to Krakow!!!!!! Sooooooo excited! It'll be our first time away together :)

Might have spent even more money... we're still WAY in budget though!!

I bought this necklace... hahaha! It's kind of a jokey, fun thing because it's so NOT me!!
https://d200fahol9mbkt.cloudfront.net/item/17085205/DSCF2419_main.JPG

This is cute and quite small so maybe the flower girl could hold it?


And I don't know where we're putting this.. but I just love it so we'll find somewhere :)


----------



## LittleAurora

Toni, you are every where!


----------



## modified

HAHA hello!!


----------



## Doodlebug.

:happydance: for krakow!! that will be amazing!


----------



## xSin

Oh WOW!!!! I am in LOVE with your wedding!!! Hahaha! *stalking* :) 

I am completely smitten with your bouquets too...


----------



## LadyGecko

just read your whole wedding journal and I love how creative you are *stalking*, our wedding was put back when we found out I was pregnangt with our daughter and now we have a little surprise so it will be a while yet but you are very inspirational


----------



## gem1985x

Love love Love your wedding plans ! Gorgeous ! will be stalking! :)


----------



## DonnaBallona

I absolutley love your wedding ideas, theyre so unusual!

Iv been following your journal for a little while now (in a non-weird kind of way!) and was just looking on pinterest for ideas for my own wedding next year-and i totally saw something that made me think of your journal!

one bride has made up small boxes of multicoloured teeny weeny pompoms for her guests to throw instead of confetti! think that would look amazing in the pictures. you can buy little tiny ones from tesco fairly cheaply that would fit the bill.

hope you dont mind me sharing-it just fitted in with your theme so nicely! :blush:


----------



## modified

Thanks! That sounds like a great idea :D

Our typewriter for the guestbook table arrived.


----------



## tasha41

looks perfect... I can't wait to see pics of how it all came together on the big day, going to be so interesting!!


----------



## modified

Thank you!

What I'm wearing instead of a necklace arrived today :) finally! I've been after another one of these bad boys for so long since mine broke <3


----------



## modified

These arrived too. Love them! The flower girl is going to carry the union jack and we're going to tie the rings on with ribbon to the little hangy part of the owl one for the page boy to carry :)


----------



## xLisax

They are adorable, will look fab with flowergirl and pageboy :cloud9:

:yipee: for Krakow too!! 

xx


----------



## Eve

Love Love Love!!


----------



## gemico117

I am totally stalking your journal - your wedding looks like it is going to be absolutely amazing & gorgeous! Love your theme, dress, bouqet, veil, everything!!


----------



## scaredmmy2b

You are so crafty! Stalking your thread! :)


----------



## wife1stmum2nd

Stalking!! Wow I love all your ideas and how lovely that you have made so many bits which makes it even more personal. 

I can't wait to see more updates :flower:


----------



## pichi

i just love your style. since you popped by my journal ive been silently stalking :haha:


----------



## modified

Thank you!!

Haha Pichi, I'm still stalking your journal!! Get that bump pic up ;) (or maybe you already have! Off to nose...)


----------



## pichi

oh i will eventually. Feeling a bit like a moose inall pics I take just now -sigh- haha.

Love your invites btw. I always think its best designing your own - they come out exactly as you want and are cheaper to print/decorate!


----------



## Vicyi

Oh wow just read through. Its all so lovely. I love the way its so unique and not 'samey' as most weddings. We will hopefully be able to put as much into ours whenever the time comes :)


----------



## ChezTunes

I've not read all the pages yet, so not sure if I'm up to date on the plans but OH MY! I am waaay jealous. Sounds so perfect!! My ideal theme, dress, shoes... EVERYTHING! :cloud9: You're gonna look stunning, you should be proud of your planning... I wish I could pull off something like this :dohh: 

All the best!! :flower:


----------



## hopeandpray

Hi, nosy question :haha: what etsy seller did you get your dress from?


----------



## DippyTink

found this thread by fluke - bloody amazing !!! love everything you've done and the dress is gorgeous !! i'm very jealous !!!! think i need to start hinting at OH !!! x


----------



## nikkip75

I just clicked on bride and beyond by accident and your thread title caught my eye. I'm sooooo glad it did!! You are super creative and so so talented! I would love to go to your wedding and I don't usually even like weddings!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Absolutely love everything that came through the post recently, those hearts are just stunning and the typewriter omg!!! :D


----------



## modified

Thank you everyone! Not much to report.. 

What will be visible when standing up with my wedding dress on :) But I'll have my other foot done too and they'll both have a background :) Happy. Excuse my cankles and swollen foot! Silly tattoo.


----------



## Eve

Love the shoes and love the tats!


----------



## modified

Thanks! OH and I have been up all night making up the first "escort card"/seating plan mock up. It was fun! I done 99.9% of the work as usual, haha!

Inspiration.










Supplies.




First mock up. We're having 4 tables so there will be 4 of these. The big toadstool will be designed in pshop and printed off.


Don't know what we're going to replace the dog food with! Preferably something hideously cheap haha.




The plan is to have them take their pinwheel and place it in their bottle which will be sitting at each place setting on the tables. They have their set tables but can sit where they like on those tables.


We've also decided to have records in place of charger plates like this:
https://s3.hubimg.com/u/4692390_f520.jpg

And rather than having wine glasses on the tables, we're going for this.
https://feteny.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Summer-Party-drink-in-mason-jar-great-straw_edit1-565x847.jpg


----------



## pichi

how about filling the bucket with sand and just have the top 'layer' covered in little pebbles? that would look cute and wouldn't be expensive :)

i'm loving the Jars for glasses idea :) i love quirky ideas - our wedding (whenever THAT will be) is going to be full of quirky and Geekish things i bet :haha:


----------



## Vicyi

I was also going to suggest sand with some nice 'topping' :) All looks good xx


----------



## Dimples81

U could coat pebbles in glitter to match ur eye make up or am I being silly?


----------



## Charlie91

I'm now engaged so can officially "stalk and steal" your ideas!!! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## comotion89

I bloody love your wedding plans can I come lol !!!!! lol the vinyl plate mats are so freaking cool me n oh are gamers but to have a zombie themed wedding wouldn't work at all


----------



## Eve

OMG Again, LOVE LOVE LOVE!! I just get so darn excited when I see new things posted in here :haha: Keep it coming!


----------



## ChezTunes

I'm loving everything you post!! I've even shown OH the other night because this is the kinda thing we want! :cloud9:


----------



## modified

I think we're going to with sand or pebbles or something.... nice and free! Haha.
YAY Charlie!!!
Awk, thank you everyone!! xxxx

***********************************************

I've been on an *epic* wedding splurge tonight. Oops! But here's what we bought!

Bridesmaid 1's dress


Bridesmaid 2's dress


buttons.


Felt brooches, 5 of these! One for Colin, 1 for the two best men, my brother and the ring bearer.


A brooch for me!


Toadstool fairy lights.


Random, fun Mr & Mrs badge set.




Buttonhole thing for my mum.


The top left blue polka dot one. Owl brooches! 5 of these. 1 for Colin, 1 for my bridesmaids and 1 for my flower girl.


Straws for in the glass jars that are replacing the wine glasses on the tables.




Table runners for the other, "guest" tables. Bought an extra 2 for.. I dunno, the seating plan table and guestbook table? Maybe.


Bunting.


Um... yeah... we thought this would look AMAZING on a table, leaning against a wall. And in our house.


Headband.


Veil.


Jars, but without lids and with the straws in, to replace the wine glasses on the tables.


Records to use as charger plates.


Fuji instax 50s and film.


And we're getting "these" tomorrow. Not THESE but we have an American candy store at the end of the road and they have bottles identical to these. Going to get 10 red and 10 blue for a wee soda bar thing.


... and that's it. There was going to be a LOT more. I had over 80 items in my ebay basket, added once more.... and it magically reset itself to empty. So. Annoyed. But I've just saved a few £££ that's going on nice treats for me and Colin tomorrow/the next few days haha.


----------



## pichi

it's amazing how much red and blue things you can get! the red bridesmaid dress- i have a dress like that! looks so cute with victory rolls and some nice Tuk heels :haha:

Ebay is an amazing place isn't it :haha:


----------



## xSin

You're going to have SUCH an amazing wedding!!!


----------



## Doodlebug.

LOVE IT ALL! its gonna look amazing :)

Where do you find all this stuff!?!


----------



## modified

Thank you! I spend hours on folksy, ebay, etsy, amazon and not on the high street hahah. Our entire wedding is from those 5 stores.

Our mason jars arrived this morning but I missed the courier :( So they're being redelivered Monday night.

I saw this photo and fell in love.


So I bought this.


We were going to have a sweetie table but, instead, we're going to have a sweetie "display" on this with lots of little knick knacks on the shelves between jars. So the scales will sit on that too.
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/images/products/hensvik-cabinet-with-shelf-unit__39614_PE132463_S4.jpg

Bought our Mr & Mrs letters.


And Colin's bow tie.


----------



## hopeandpray

I love everything! That veil is great, where's it from? I would look through the websites you mentioned but I know I'd get carried away :haha:


----------



## modified

Haha thanks! It's from etsy :)


----------



## hopeandpray

Thanks! I love etsy, can't remember the last time I bought anything in an actual shop and not online :haha:


----------



## modified

Haha yeah, I've spent about £1000 in the past 24 hours on wedding stuff and random crap... even a pet hedgehog without even leaving the house :haha:


----------



## pink_bow

Wow! Your wedding is going to be amazing! I LOVE your tats too xx


----------



## modified

Thank you!!

The first bridesmaids dress arrived... couldn't resist trying it on!




And the first part of the mens buttonholes.


----------



## pichi

the bridesmaid dress is lovely :D


----------



## discoclare

Hardly ever come on this board since I'm not engaged, but maybe after this baby we might consider a wedding.......

Anyway completely stalking and think everything you have planned / got so far is A-MAZE-ING!! Your venue is so beautiful and I adore your dress and shoes and your eye make-up planes. Well I love it all! good luck with all the planning and the big day!


----------



## myasmumma

nawwww :( i want to get married again! only...i want you to plan it :D how cool. you have a new stalker :wave:


----------



## modified

haha thank you! I would LOVE to help someone plan theirs when mine is over :haha: 

Lots of lovely things have been arriving. It's so exciting! Like Christmas has come early :haha:

I don't know if I posted this before? It's the table runner for the top table. Ignore the couch; the cover was off for cleaning! You can see it drying to the right haha.


Other bridesmaids dress. It's a size 18-20 and I'm a size 8-10 in this brand so obviously it's not looking its best on me!


hair band



I'm going to get some red and white polka dot felt and do some DIYing with it

Moomin's brooch arrived. Crap photo!


Random badges. Dunno what we're gonna do with them/where to put them.


Toadstool fairy lights.


Some of the "charger plates".


Jars to replace the wine glasses on the tables.




Little vases. £1 to show size.


Brooches for the girls (and male bridesmaid) in the wedding party.


Cabinet for the sweetie display. We're going to distress the wood or spray paint it and have fabric on the backing of the shelves. We'll also have more sweets and there'll be wee knick knacks between the jars. Alsoooo we'll have a giant cupcake on a cake stand with a glass dome on one shelf and a giant doughnut on a cake stand with a glass dome on another. And bunting across the top. Maybe fairy lights. It's so much prettier in reality.




And how we're "storing" it just now haha!


Expensive but oh-so-pretty bunting.


Film for the camera.


Buttons for my bouquet.


Freestanding letters.


Reclaimed wooden block print. Think we might put this on the table where we sign the register?


I've printed these out to place by each person on each table during the meal. I've fixed the rogue "a"!




Owl my moomin knitted me that we're going to use as a wee decoration bit.


My new veil also arrived and it's a very light pink... the listing did NOT say that! I'm going to try bleaching it.
Also, I'm not wearing it right here. It should be a little looser as it's too tight on my face so it looks a bit odd! I'm not sure if I love or hate it...


----------



## pichi

just noticed you're getting married on what was Pixies due date (10th Nov!) heh. i would so have you help me plan our wedding but it seems FOREVER away. We seem to have the same sorta quirky style :haha:

LOVE the new things you've gotten.


----------



## modified

Hah cool! It's 3 days before my mum's birthday and 6 days before my nephews. It's also my ex's birthday :haha:

I'll help you!


----------



## myasmumma

i love everything your idea kind of reminds me a bit of alice in wonderland? im not sure why xx


----------



## modified

Thanks!! xx

Colin's bow tie arrived.


And my brooch.


----------



## Eve

Ahhhhh just got my fix :haha:


----------



## modified

haha!

Our straws arrived today!


----------



## modified

oh! I also made new buttonholes :)


----------



## Eve

I love the straws!


----------



## ChezTunes

I *NEED *those straws for when I eventually get married!


----------



## modified

They're amazing aren't they?

... I got bored tonight. Oops? You'll have to ignore the photos. I really couldn't be bothered so I got Colin to take them and he's not so hot with the DSLR. Can you tell? :haha:

My bouquet. I added a few owl buttons and a moomin figure. I am in LOVE with owls and moomins. I've been calling my mum moomin for YEARS :)










Some pinwheels on the bridesmaids bouquets.




And altered my headband.


----------



## modified

I'm off to my moomin's tomorrow (well, today) for Sunday dinner and I've decided to take my head band, both veils, my shoes and my bouquet... so, hopefully, I'll return tomorrow with photos!


----------



## pink_bow

LOVE your bouquet, its fab!


----------



## modified

Thanks!

Went to my moomins today and decided to try it all together. Colin, too. Ignore his toms! He's getting the red and white polka dot ones for the wedding, I think.

Ignore my mum's dodgy camera skills too!


----------



## pichi

love it. i like how your underskirt is blue :D


----------



## pink_bow

OMG you look amazing!


----------



## modified

Aww thanks! :D :D


----------



## ChezTunes

Wow, you look stunning! OMG, I just love it all!! :D


----------



## modified

Thank you!


----------



## Snuffles

*Starts to tear up* You're going to be such a lovely bride:cry: :D


----------



## xlouloux

This is going to sound mad because I have silently stalked this thread for ages! 

I was wondering if you are doing anything with your nails, I can't remember seeing a post about it but maybe I've missed it?:dohh: It's just I got these false nails and they reminded me of your wedding planning, they would match perfectly! They are red and white polka dots and not too long! I've attached a pic but it doesn't show how red they are.

Just thought it might be worth a mention, they are only a £1 from Primark and have stuck on really well. :D
 



Attached Files:







nailsss.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## modified

Ooh they're amazing! I was going to do polka dot nails but couldn't find a red polish I liked enough... I'll look out for them! Thanks :D

We bought our guest book last night... it's not your average guest book, I guess. But here it is: 




It was my favourite book EVER as a kid :) Guests can pick a page and leave us a message.


----------



## michyk84

stalking love everything


----------



## modified

Hallo!

I spent all night looking up recipes and costing up all the ingredients for our cakes and all the little yummy bits we're going to have dotted around the place.
The only definite is the cake... the yummies will come if we have enough money...

I'm super worried about how we're going to afford to pay off the photographer and registrar but... we will. I know we will so there's no point worrying but I still do anyway.


----------



## modified

I forgot about this... set it up a day or so ago :) https://www.facebook.com/tonidarlingphotography


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Loving ya dress :)!


----------



## dontworry

I've been silently stalking... lol. :ninja: Creeper much?! 
But I've liked your page as well! :D


----------



## Eve

Wow you look amazing!!!! :D


----------



## modified

Thank you!

And no worries; I'm the Queen creeper ;) :haha:


----------



## michyk84

I'm stalking your instagram :haha: (shellfullerton if you're curious) I love the way you take photos


----------



## modified

Ooh hello!!

---

*sorry if you stalk my wtt thread too*

OMG!!!

Okay a little back story on this... for YEARS, people have been pushing me to enter competitions for my writing, drawing, photographs etc but I never have. I don't DO competitions. If I don't win, I'm left feeling like shit. Like my work is total crap. So I save myself the heartache! I also DEFINITELY don't enter any family or friends ask me to... all I can think of is their disappointment in me when I didn't win.

Anyway, I found an AMAZING cake for £600 (YIKES!!!) on facebook. Well, said cake lady had a competition going the day after I found her. I told Karen (a friend from the group for brides I run on facebook) and she pushed me into it. So after her promising not to hate me if I lost, I entered... only Karen knew. I didn't even tell Colin!

I won!!! I get my cake half price!!! But now I just have to find £300 hahaha!

-------------------------------------------------

To enter, you had to email your name, wedding date, location and design idea.

Here was my entry:

Hi! My name is Toni Preston and we're getting married on November 10th of this year in Edinburgh (EH16 6YN).

Our wedding is going to be a mess of red, aqua and pale blue, polka dots, owls and toadstools with the occasional russian doll and day of the dead skull thrown in. My bridesmaids are in Vivien of Holloway-style polka dot dresses, my men are in suits with BRIGHT shoes and equally bright polka dot bow ties. My buttonholes are a mess of pinwheels, owls, polka dots and toadstools.

Our cake? We want it the same. A mess of detail. A real show stopper. Detailed as crazy with as many elements of our wedding included. The cake is one of the most important parts of our day and, as we're on a budget of just £2500 for EVERYTHING, we're doing everything we can to show people that you don't need a £30k budget to have a fan-bloody-tastic wedding. But sometimes? Sometimes you need a little help and that's where, I'm hoping, you come in!


----------



## Doodlebug.

:happydance: Thats great!! Well done you!


----------



## xlouloux

Congrats on winning. :D

I am definitely looking forward to seeing what the cake will be like!


----------



## pichi

so glad you won! that cake sound's like it's going to be amazing!


----------



## modified

Thank you!!

Okay, we're having a 3 tier cake (10", 8", 6") that'll be decorated like this but instead of the roses, it'll be all our wedding elements. So owls, pinwheels, toadstools etc etc.

We just have to decide what we want the banner to say.

Then on top? A human-sized solid chocolate skull painted like a sugarskull :D


I am SO excited!!!


----------



## DonnaBallona

that's amazing, well done you on winning, the cake looks amazing! are you having sponge, fruit, chocolate...? :)

this is so random, but I'm having dresses for my bridesmaids from Vivienne of holloway too! we're having the pencil dresses in black probably-I'm taking the girls to the shop in London in september sometime to try them on properly. they are really gorgeous!

your plans are really coming along now :cloud9:


----------



## pichi

that cake is amazing! the sugarskull will look nice on top :)


----------



## minties

I've just read this entire thing, and I'm going to sound like my grandma here...but I hope you smile in your ending day pictures! You look gorgeous but so sad.

Love your theme, it's perfect.


----------



## modified

Thankssss! :D

minties, I'm just very awkward in front of the camera haha.. I'm too used to being behind it.


----------



## michyk84

well done on winning cake will be amazing


----------



## Vicyi

Congrats on winning the comp x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

WOW awesome cake it looks like a choochywhocydoodahh cake !


----------



## Gunnhilde

I'm totally stalking because I love love love how creative your wedding is going to be. :thumbup:


----------



## modified

Thank you very much!

Tonights wedding buys:

Napkins.


Favours.


The mens bow ties.


Red polka dot masking tape. I have a couple of plans for these. Plan A, I'm not sure is going to work so I'm saying nothing! If there's enough left after Plan A, Plan B is to use them to seal our invite envelopes.


I've wanted this for years <3 This was bought just because I wanted it tbh... although, if you talk to Colin, it was bought as wedding decor ;)


Supplies to make our ceremony backdrop.






Card box.








Bridesmaids necklaces.


The mens socks.


2 pairs in red, for our first look photos.


----------



## Snuffles

You just find the neatest things. I'm fascinated by it all :D


----------



## pichi

I think you must have hunted out every polkadot red and blue thing haaha


----------



## BintUmmi

I can`t wait to see everything come together (hoping you post pics of the big day!) I might actually be more excited for your wedding than I was for mine! :haha:


----------



## DonnaBallona

omg, modified, please please can you share where you got the little black plaques with writing on from, and the masking tape? 

they are gorgeous-iv been collecting things along the same lines in ivory and black for our wedding too :)


----------



## modified

Thank you very much!

DonnaBallona, they're from eBay! They really are small but so, so pretty. They should hopefully arrive soon so I can get some to scale photos if you like :D They're East of India.


----------



## modified

These finally arrived today.


----------



## DonnaBallona

thanks modified, you're a star. they're gorgeous! I'm making (what is turning out to be!) a knick knack table around our guest book-which is going to be a fingerprint tree. I love anything with little quotes on. thanks for sharing.

those scales are so cool! :cloud9:


----------



## modified

Haha yeah, we're gonna have a ton of wee knick knacks everywhere too!

This mornings arrivals.


iPhone to show scale.


----------



## MadameJ

Love all your little bits and bobs...in fact I think it's all fab:thumbup:

Major well dones for doing all this with a £2500 budget ,we have a lot of little details and quirkiness going on and I'm struggling to do it all for under £7000:dohh: and that's with making majority myself,etsy/folksy/eBay shopping etc!


----------



## hawalkden

WOOOOW. :D :D :D :D.

What one amazing wedding. I'm feeling a little excited for your big day now :). it looks so personal but imaginative at the same time and for so little money. All the time and effort you've put into the decoration and details is just amazing. I'm LOVING the shoes :o.. 

Shame I'm just still 'long term planning' our wedding due to very very little money and second baby on the way but your wedding looks amazing. Can't wait for the actual day for you and the upload of everything in use :).


----------



## hopeandpray

Don't know if you mentioned but couldn't find it anyway, what food are you having?


----------



## modified

Thank you everyone!

Food? We wanted simple, nice, homey food that people are going to _want_ to eat, enjoy it and feel full :haha: so we've gone for:

*Starter*
Soup with a bread roll (not decided which soup)
OR
Chicken liver pate

*Main*
Roast supreme of chicken served with sage and onion stuffing and a tangy tarragon jus.
OR
Oven baked salmon served with roasted red pepper coulis

*Dessert*
Chocolate fudge cake served with fresh cream
OR
Raspberry shortcake served with a raspberry ripple ice cream and raspberry coulis

omnomnomnom


----------



## hopeandpray

Sounds great! I'll take the soup, salmon and chocolate fudge cake :haha:


----------



## DonnaBallona

ooh that all sounds yummy! our venue does amazing dauphinois potatoes do I'm desperate to get those bad boys on our list! :)

(I did think you'd written horny food first time I read it, not homey food! that made for an interesting menu read! haha!)


----------



## pichi

Good call on chocolate fudge cake


----------



## modified

I can't wait to taste the food haha!!

Um.. I may have bought more... not much though!

I got a load of mini troll dolls as part of the guests favours and freestanding "CAKE" letters for the cake table.. so not much! For now, at least :haha:

:haha:


Bunting.


And washi tape to put around the glass jars.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lol whats the furby for ?


----------



## modified

Just wanted one :)

The table runners arrived this morning.


----------



## mummymunch

i accidently unsubscribed! looks like everything is coming together, not long now!


----------



## modified

Hallo! :D

Our table name holders. We're naming the table after Smiths' songs.


----------



## Doodlebug.

Looks great! :)
I think you should come over here and plan my wedding too :haha:


----------



## Gunnhilde

OMG how cute are those cameras and the little table names? 

You totally have a gift for this :)


----------



## modified

^^ Haha thank you! They're full sized, fully functioning cameras xD We're going for the cluttered look! I love clutter :dohh:



Doodlebug. said:


> Looks great! :)
> I think you should come over here and plan my wedding too :haha:

Thanks! I'd love to haha! What part of NI? I lived in Londonderry for a while and Colin is from just outside Belfast :)


----------



## Doodlebug.

:happydance: yay! :haha: I'm about an hours drive from belfast. I would happily just let you plan it all! 
You should think about wedding planning!


----------



## modified

Ah cool! Colin is from Ballywalter :)

How fun would being a wedding planner be?! 

My dream actually is to be a wedding photographer... if anyone will ever give me the chance to get the necessary experience xD


----------



## xMissxZoiex

You can come and do my wedding photos if you like :haha:


----------



## modified

I wish I could!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I know that would be ace!, Nottingham is way tooo far for you lol


----------



## modified

It's not the distance, it's the price of travel and accomodation haha!


----------



## Doodlebug.

ooh you could do mine too if I wasnt so bloody far away :dohh:


----------



## modified

Oooooh why aren't you all living in Edinburgh?! xD


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Travel is soo expensive its nearly £200 for a train ticket :/


----------



## modified

Yikes! That's why I take the coach everywhere haha!


----------



## Doodlebug.

any updates? :)


----------



## Tasha

I just sat and read this all (it stopped me from going to bed). Your wedding is going to be amazing. Love all the quirks that make it 'you'. Also I really likke the date you get married.


----------



## modified

hello! thank you :D I've been shopping again...

What we're using as our ring box...


to hang from the sash on the back of the chairs during the wedding meal


To wrap around the invites, and then around the button, to keep them closed.


Washi tape to put around the bottom of each jam jar (using them instead of glasses on the tables)


... like this (these are our glasses and our straws.. I took the photo)


----------



## ChezTunes

Love that ring box! Infact, I love everything really :) We're finally officially engaged :happydance: OH proposed last Saturday... Your taste is deffo up my street so I hope you don't mind that your theme is my instperation! :cloud9:


----------



## modified

Yayyyy! Congratulations!! :D :D 

Steal as many ideas as you like :D


----------



## modified

Ordered my dress sash :)


----------



## ChezTunes

modified said:


> Ordered my dress sash :)

This is my favourite colour! :D


----------



## michyk84

love the new bits :) that sash is the colour my bridesmaids were in plus the colour sash my flowergirl had


----------



## modified

It's one of my favourite colours too :) It's also one of the main colours in our ceremony rooms existing decor :D It's a BEAUTIFUL room! I have the link to the 3D tour if anyone is interested :)

Just bought this bunting. I'll attach them to 2 poles and have them standing in pots at the back of one of the tables. The guestbook/card box table... or maybe the cake table..


----------



## Eve

Just when I think it can't get any better, it does lol... I am in heaven when Im reading your journal lol ;)


----------



## raychmumtobe

Wow, this is amazing. Absolutely adore your taste. Im getting married on saturday, its been quite simple planning, and has been so cheap. Weve had alot of help from freinds, my bouquet and the buttonholes are my something new, my veil is my something borrowed, my tiara was bought from a charity shop, so its my something old. I also have 2 dresses... I bought one I loved first... Changed my mind and bought a new one. Our cake was also going to be a cupcake one, but we changed our mind and got a 3 tiered one with flowers. 
Weve decided that this wedding is just to get married... And that were going to renew our vows once we have enough money to have the wedding we want. 
Think I may have to stalk for ideas to show the OH. Xxxx


----------



## modified

Hehe thank you both :D

Lucky your wedding is so soon! I. Cannot. Wait!

I may have something to show later tonight or tomorrow, depending on when my mum comes round :D


----------



## modified

sorted our music :)

*Guest being seated*
All I Want is You - Barry Louis Polisar
The Luckiest - Ben Folds
Dearest - Buddy Holly
You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker
Anyone Else But You - The Moldy Peaches
She is Love - Oasis

*Walking down the aisle*
Everyday - Buddy Holly

*Signing the register*
Mushaboom - Feist
The Way I Am - Ingrid Michaelson
*
Our Exit*
I Want To Hold Your Hand - The Beatles

*Drinks reception*
Skinny Love - Bon Iver
The Girl - City & Colour
I Will Follow You into The Dark - Death Cab for Cutie
*
First dance*
Earth Angel - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Lubbird

modified said:


> First dance[/B]
> Earth Angel - Death Cab for Cutie

Love this! One of my fave songs :thumbup:


----------



## raychmumtobe

Aww awesome song choice! We literally have 2 for the ceremony, the wedding march when im walkin in, and elton john, your song (which is actually our song  ) for when were signing the certificate.  
8. Hours until ill be Mrs Daniel Taylor :-D eeeekkkk!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## raychmumtobe

Aww awesome song choice! We literally have 2 for the ceremony, the wedding march when im walkin in, and elton john, your song (which is actually our song  ) for when were signing the certificate.  
8. Hours until ill be Mrs Daniel Taylor :-D eeeekkkk!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## Tasha

Love the song choices.

Raych have an amazing day x


----------



## modified

Thanks ladies :D Yayyyyyy Raych!!!

For the back of the chairs.


Ring box.


----------



## modified

Invites are finally ready to go out!










And ALL the jars are done (if you've forgotten, we're using these instead of wine glasses on the tables)


----------



## Snuffles

Everything is looking fantastic! Can not wait to see pictures from the big day :D


----------



## modified

Haha me either!

Oh man... creating a honeymoon itinerary when you're in an EPIC city for just 5 days is actually impossible... bearing in mind more than half of 1 of those days is lost to travel and ALL of the last day is lost to travel.. so 3 and a half days really. I don't think we'll have time for the zoo :( Or much time for shopping... although I've found a TON of places I need to take photos of :) Shall I give you the itinerary? Okay.. I will! Bearing in mind, this is subject to change based on what my mum says tomorrow (whether it can extended to a week or not etc).

SUNDAY: Arrive in Krakow @ 11:30am. Hotel at approx. 1pm. Lunch @ Bagelmama. Then round a few key places for photos and a walk around Kaizmierz visiting more key places for photos.. (including epic cafes and Lviv chocolate factory). Dinner @ Nic Nowego. Then Ghost tour, a drink and home.

MONDAY: Schindlers List tour in the morning. Lunch @ Camera Cafe. Visit the aquarium. Visit Karmello (mmmm chocolate) and Cupcake Corner. Dinner @ Aqua e Vino (posh "date night" type thing) with a walk around Krakow at night and home.

TUESDAY: Auschwitz and salt mines tours. Dinner @ Irish Pub Nic Nowego. Stay for a drink and home.

WEDNESDAY: Crazy commie tour in the morning (amazing photo ops). Lunch @ Pod Temida (milk bar). A walk around Old Town then dinner @ Nic Nowego. Stay for a drink then home.

THURSDAY: Home time :(

I ideally wanted to set aside a whole day just for wandering about and shopping. Apparently there's a foot path over the river with thousands of "love padlocks" too that I'd love to do with Colin if I can find out if it's actually there.. and the zoo! :( So if my mum lets us extend by just ooooone more day, I'll be a happy bunny. Well, technically it'll be 2 more days because she currently thinks we're arriving on the Monday... And she's paying!

I'm so glad this won't be a "typical honeymoon" haha.. I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## hopeandpray

Sounds amazing! Hope you manage the extra day but even if not you've packed in loads into the time you have.


----------



## modified

Thanks! We're now going from Monday to Sunday :D


----------



## Doodlebug.

aw sounds fab!! you will have a brill time. where are you staying in krakow? my OH would so love it!


----------



## modified

Our hotel is on Stradomska. At one end of the street, we have Kazimierz. At the other end, we have the old town with the main square etc.. so everything is literally on our door step :) I cannot WAIT!


----------



## Geebug x

someone pushed me into this direction to stalk your thread!
Well done you xx


----------



## modified

Thanks! :)

I need to re-do our honeymoon itinerary but I reeeeally can't be bothered >_< currently talking with the photographer, trying to work out timings etc :)


----------



## modified

We're in the process of arranging to go down to Birmingham to have an engagement shoot (better late than never!) with our W-day photog. I'm SO excited! She's amazing :)

How I'm thinking of having my hair... just really simple and pushed back behind my ears. I did get a new photo of me in the dress (I've gained half a stone so it now actually fits me haha!) but I accidentally put my memory card in my wedding day shoes shoebox and my mum took it home with her! So that will have to wait till tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## hopeandpray

Just wondering how the planning is going? :flower:


----------



## LeoTheLion

omg im in love with your wedding and its not even happened yet!! so excited to see pics  i will defo be stalking this thread ... Big Congrats xxx


----------



## modified

Haha thank you :)

I decided to grow through the wedding cupboard since I couldn't sleep and took some photos of a couple of things and made a mock up a couple of the tables 

Please excuse the mess of the carpet! The joys of having a dog who moults like mad and tears his toys apart when your hoover's packed in haha!

The contents of the wedding wardrobe









Buttonholes for the men. Still need to find one for my H2B and my wee ring bearer.


Women's brooches (and my male bridesmaid). Can't find my mum's or his mum's haha. They're different and bigger.


The seating plan.. plan haha! Well, we're having escort cards. So guests find their name and it tells them what table they're on but they can sit anywhere on that table essentially. Ours are pinwheels with little name tags in pots like this. The stick poking out will hold a big, toadstool shaped sign with the table name on it  there'll be 3 pots and wee decorations about.




In front of the pots are the top tables escort "cards". These are VERY rough mock ups and I'll be doing them again but with a lot more time and care lol! They're painted to look like the people on the top table.




Rough guest book and card box table mock up. To the left is the cardboard. I still have to make the "cards" sign but I'm going to leave it as is. I had to make the wee things to hold the lid up and open. Where the Ikea frame is, there will be a much nicer frame explaining what to do with the guestbook (birdhouse to the right). The jug behind that will hold flowers. I'm thinking gerberas, gypsophilia and craspedia. The bunting will go along the front of the table. Still a few more wee decor bits to get.












A couple of bits for on the guest tables. The wee note says "TONI & COLIN WHITE. THANK YOU. 10.11.12. For being a part of our happily ever after. For sharing the first day of the rest of our lives. We'll always remember how much we loved celebrating with you." The jar with the straw will replace the wine glasses on the tables. The trolls are one of our favours (Russian doll key rings are the other but they've yet to arrive) and the heart will hang from the sash on the back of the chair. We're also having 7" records instead of charger plates and polka dot napkins. That blue and white fabric you can see in the back is our chevron table runners.


Rough mock up of the sweetie display. This is an old photo.


Rough mock up of the top table. The frame and "love" letters to the right won't be there. We're also on the lookout for better "Mr & Mrs" letters and nicer frames. The Ikea frame will be a camera and I think we're going for flowers in a milk jug on the left.


This will take the place of the blue frame and "love letters" on the top table.


----------



## Lubbird

You have so much amazing stuff! Wow seeing it all together is really exciting x


----------



## starangel27

your wedding looks amazing


----------



## Doodlebug.

awh I cannot wait to see how it all looks. soo exciting, it all looks fab!! :)


----------



## Ellberry

Your day is going to be fabulous!!!! It looks fantastic!!!
And there is no doubt you will have amazing photos.....We has Sassy for ours!!! Literally a month ago, if you happen to go on her facebook page, she sneak peaked us a few weeks back at end of July, Lauren and Matt :)
She is seriously amazing!!!! Give her huge hug from us!! 
I must say though, your wedding is slightly more cool than ours, the only thing we had going for us was that we made everything and had some awesome photos! :)
Really hope you have an amazing day-you're going to look gorgeous!!! :) xx


----------



## modified

Ah awesome! Your wedding looked amazing! I think my favourite photo is #14 in the sneak peak album :) It looks really fun! I hope you enjoyed it :)

We're doing a first look session that she's really excited about... around the streets of the Old Town then an American diner and wedding day tattoos :) Can't wait! We have our engagement shoot with her in 17 days.

---

Colin's shoes arrived! They're soooooooooo amazing!
https://www.office.co.uk/images/product/zoom/72985236_z1.jpg



And my shoes arrived. We're going down to Birmingham in 16 days for our e-shoot (in 17 days) with Sassy but we're also going to a party that night with her run by wedding blog Rock My Wedding. That's essentially what I bought the shoes for (any excuse.. I've wanted them for ages and they were on sale!). I don't think I'll wear them for the actual e-shoot though... I want to be SUPER comfy and, whilst these ARE super comfy... I won't be able to run and jump!

E-shoot outfit with converse


And with new shoes


I think most will prefer the new shoes... but I want to be super comfy :\ I think I'd feel much better with black skinnies and the new shoes... what do you think?



These are the shoes


----------



## modified

Okay, I think I've made up my mind...


And with jacket


andddd smokey eyes, no glasses.


----------



## ChezTunes

Those shoes are to die for! :D I love how they look with the skinnies, perfect :cloud9:


----------



## starangel27

Love them with skinny love glasses too


----------



## modified

Thanks ladies :) Think I'm going to take the shorts, converse and a different tee to change into :)


----------



## modified

I get married on November 10th and have only just started thinking of these

I designed these myself, like my day invites. Just got to get around to printing them all out and assembling them! I don't like printing on the same bit of card so I print each bit separately and stick them together. Thick invites that way


----------



## Snuffles

Everything is coming together nicely. I love it all :)


----------



## Ellberry

It was great fun thanks :)
Ohh enjoy your shoot, we had great fun, she really is fantastic!!! x


----------



## hopeandpray

I love those shoes!


----------



## modified

Hi everyone :) We never got to the e-shoot due to emergency vet visits! Doggy is fine, thank god! 

Nothing new to share just yet... other than EVERYTHING (photographer, venue, cake, registrar etc) will be paid off within the next 2 weeks :D


----------



## modified

Tonights buys :)



These are pretty big. 4 in diff colours. Their heads rotate xD


Colin's bow tie and an exact replica for my ring bearer (baby nephew)


Part 1 of Colin's buttonhole. It'll have my name on it and go on the right side of his jacket.


Part 2. This will go on the left side of his jacket.


Part 1 of my nephews buttonhole.


Part 2 of my nephews buttonhole.


----------



## modified

Evening invites done


----------



## pichi

loving our invites :) sorry i've not posted in a while - i've been watching still though ^__^


----------



## DonnaBallona

Modified, did you say you printed them off yourself? if yes, what sort of printer do you have? and where the heck did you find such nice paper/card to print on?! I'm printing my own invites too and can't seem to find decent enough paper that will fit in my printer without looking naff afterwards!

they look immense :cloud9: good job! xx


----------



## modified

Thanks pichi! And ditto to you and your journal. I'm *always* watching ;) the creeper that I am :haha:

Thanks Donna! I just use a bog stand Epson one lol.. printed on 280gsm bog standard card! My day invites were on 300gsm though I think. I designed them to be printed on A4 then cut up... think you get 4 of the evening ones in the photo to 1 A4 sheet xx


----------



## CountryBumkin

Wow I am in heaven looking at your blog.Its nearly 1am,I've been pondering here for hours haha..Not long now,bet your excited :) I would be!Cant wait to see some more pics and pics of the wedding day.I salute you,what you have done is amazing.You should be proud lovely :) x


----------



## modified

Thank you!

I finished the cake stands for the centerpieces. I forgot if I said what is going to be put on them?

They started off life like this. Used for cake decorating, they rotate to make icing easy. I like that they rotate, I had plans to get creative with them so the cheap plastic look didn't matter. And they WERE very cheap!

https://www.unclebuckles.co.uk/ekmps/shops/unclebuckles/images/mason-cash-cake-decorating-icing-turntable-360-degree-rotation-%5B3%5D-340-p.jpg

And now.


----------



## Doodlebug.

looks great :) I love all ur updates, cant wait to see all ur plans come together :) it will be FAB!!


----------



## modified

Haha you're all so kind!

Sorry wenchy, I deleted the photos at their source forgetting it would remove them from everywhere they're posted :( But there's only 26 days to go! So my report will be up soon ;)

Some more bits. Sorry some of them will have been posted before!

Letters for the top table came.


Mens buttonholes part 1


and part 2


ladies brooches


Colin's mums brooch


My mums brooch


Colin's buttonhole


My nephews (1yr old ring bearer) buttonhole


Card box


Guest book


Notes for the guest book


Signs for the table plan


Faces of the people on the top table (part of table plan)


escort card table plan. Will have 3 pots in total for the 3 tables and the top table faces spread out in front





very quick mock up of the card box/guest book table

very quick mock up of the sweetie cabinet


for the centerpieces. Will have a kilner jar of flowers, a jam jar of flowers, a teddy and the camera table names.


Teddies for the centrepieces (one on each centerpiece)


reserved seat signs


----------



## Snuffles

Oh you have red hair now, it's so pretty on you :D


----------



## comotion89

amazeballs!!! :D I look forward to seeing the pictures of your big day x


----------



## ChezTunes

Everything is just as I'd love mine to be! I can't wait to see your pictues and hear about the whole day. Your big day is so, so close!! I'm excited for you... I just know it's going to be the most perfect day for you both. All the best on your wedding day, and for many, many blissful years together! :cloud9:


----------



## DonnaBallona

are you getting excited now modified? it's all coming together so nicely!
xx


----------



## modified

Aww thank you everyone :D It's SO close... but it still feels like a very long time away! I really need to get on with making the last few final things...


----------



## michyk84

wow it's so close now everything looks so awesome & you look stunning


----------



## Tasha

Eeeek just over three weeks, exciting stuff.


----------



## modified

Thank you ladies!!

Well, the lollipop sticks arrived. So made cupcake flags :D


And the cake stand. £16! 


And I prettied it up a bit.


Have an idea or 2 more for the cake stand... we'll see!


----------



## xSin

I haven't posted in a while but still stalking and still totally inspired by your style!!! Can't wait to see pics of the big day when it all comes together! :)


----------



## modified

Thank you!

Well, I've covered the "pillars" of the cake stand in the same blue polka dot material! Might add something or other tomorrow too.

Colin's and Charlie's (my 1 year old - tomorrow! Well today now - ring bearer nephew) matching bow ties! The seller posted it and said: "thanks to Toni from Edinburgh for her custom order. I can't wait to see the pics of your partner & little baby boy in their matching bowties!" Total misunderstanding but it did make me squee. Hopefully we'll have a wee one to get a matching bow tie/headband for sooner rather than later ;D /ramble


----------



## ChezTunes

Aww, they're gorgeous! :D


----------



## modified

Can't wait to get them!

Look at that ticker!

I've just started on the yarn pom poms to put on the chairs lining the aisle (yeah, I know). If I do 3 a day starting today (I've already made 3 so will go for 6 today), I'll have them done by November 6th. They're almost the size of my hand and so monotonous to make. There'll probably be the odd day I crank out more though.


----------



## pichi

eek! Only 2 weeks to go!!! How exciting. I can't wait to see your photos :D


----------



## modified

And not much longer for you! It's crazy. Where has the time gone?!

Bow ties arrived today. One for Colin and a matching one for my 1 year old nephew (ring bearer) :D


----------



## modified

One cake topper done. Excuse the horrendous quality webcam photo... not only is my phone dead and Colin appears to be sleeping on the charger but I can't find my camera. I'll take a photo during the day when my phone is charged ;)


----------



## modified

And now what? Argh. Well, tomorrow my mum is taking me through to Glasgow for a fast track 1 week passport (we honeymoon in Krakow on the Monday after the wedding) so it will be amazing to finally have that one ticked off the to do list! I tell you, filling in passport forms is atrocious. I don't know what it is, I just absolutely detest it! But it's done now... and I get to drive for an hour there and an hour back. Awesome! Not really. But it will be done and that is all that matters.

After that, it's straight to the venue to go over final numbers and to give them everyones meal choices. I also need to question her on something that I really wasn't happy with. When asked who would take care of the music throughout the day, I was told I would need to appoint someone. Um... okay, so one of my wedding guests have to miss out on the majority of the day and have the worry of messing up hanging over them? Not happening. She's our wedding co-ordinater... isn't that her job? 

Then our photographer is calling me at about 7 to go over the finer details. She lives somewhere like Oxford or something and I'm all the way up here in Edinburgh so a phone call is the best it's going to get! I'm really excited for the phone call!

I'm really, really, really hoping I can fit in going to Debenhams, Ikea and Homebase too... We both get paid tomorrow so tomorrow, the very last wedding purchase EVER shall be made!  That's kind of sad, actually... the spending has been stupidly fun! But I think there are some really cool purchases in there so it should make up for it!

So, a busy day! Dreading the Glasgow trip and venue visit but looking forward to the phone call and possible shopping. I suppose I'll be back at some point tomorrow to moan and/or have some more photos to share!


----------



## michyk84

I had to have 1 of my ushers do the music for during our ceremony the venue & registrar said it wasn't their job


----------



## baby D

loving reading about your ideas but for some reason your pics won't show up for me -- the dress, shoes, bag and photo walk have but nothing else :nope: Still from what I have seen, it l:nope:ooks incrdiable!

Looking forward to pics of your big day!


----------



## baby D

Ooooh just seen some more -- cakse stands, button holes, dress on you and wot not AMAZING. You are stunning! Your day will be fab!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Our wedding co ordinator did our music for the day, We just put them on a playlist on my Ipod and gave it to her with a list of the order the songs go in and she did the rest.

Your co ordinator should really be doing it for you too!.


----------



## modified

Thanks girls!

It's not the registrars job, no, but we have a wedding coordinator and, like xMissxZoiex said, it really should be her job. But we've just go back from giving final numbers and nope, we have to have one of our guests do it. Fan-effing-tastic. I'm not sure I trust someone enough not to screw it up.

Also got my passport sorted and it'll be with me by this time next week.

Colin never got paid. So we're *royally* screwed. He'll be home about 6:30 and I'm praying he's managed to fix it. This is the 3rd month it's happened and, the other 2 times, he's had to wait until NEXT pay day to get it. Um... next pay day is 5 days AFTER the wedding.


----------



## modified

Okay. Yesterday was... bad!

I filled out the passport application form the night before and, because I was also getting a name change, I called Passport Enquiries and asked if I filled the form out in my current name or in my new name. The woman told me to fill it out in my current name as I also had the form the registrar signed with my new name. Fine, done! Then I went to get my photos... used the photobooth in Sainsbury's, and the specific passport service.

We (me and my mum) drove the 1 hour to Glasgow and I sat down for my appointment... to be told I'd filled the form out wrong - it needs to be in your new name - and that my photos were completely wrong. So the guy came with me to the photobooth in the waiting room and literally positioned me so I got perfect photos and then I had to fill out the form again. Done, done, done. My passport will be with me next Monday.

Then we drove all the way home. My mum paid for my passport and, when we got back to my house, I was going to do a bank transfer to give her the money back. Um... nope. Colin (H2 hadn't been paid. NIGHTMARE. So my mum said don't worry about the passport just now, we can pay her back when we can (she's a godsend!). So it was off to the venue we go to hand in the final numbers and the meal choices.

When we first booked the venue, the wedding coordinator told me we would need to ask one of our guests to control the the ceremony music... this seemed all kinds of wrong to me. I thought that would have been part of the coordinators job? I even asked on the wedding group I set up on Facebook and everyone there agreed that it is a job for the coordinator. I asked again tomorrow, hoping I'd just been told wrong but nope... we do have to assign that job to one of our guests. Not entirely impressed but whatever. Everything venue related = done.

Then it was back to my house and to sort out this money situation. Colin's work has told him he will have to wait until next payday. He's currently contesting that and my mum was able to let us borrow more money. But that will be paid back either as soon as his money is sorted or next payday (November 15th). So whilst we won't be getting everything that we'd planned and wanted to buy, it doesn't matter.

Then our photographer called! We're having Sassy @ Assassynation, btw! Because she lives in south England, we've yet to even meet her because our entire wedding budget (including honeymoon and spending money) is £3,000. So we just had a general natter and she is really, really awesome. I just know we're going to get on famously. She, and her assistant, will be getting into Edinburgh on the Thursday before (November 8th) so we're going to go for a drink with her then and I'm so excited! Even though everyone will be arriving on Thursday, haha. Everyone = My sister, my brother in law, my nephew, my future mother in law, my future father in law and Colin's 2 best friends. They all live in Northern Ireland.

Anyway, we somehow got on to talking about the first dance and I told her we weren't sure if we were having one. We do both love the idea of it and the emotion and the meaning and that time with "just us" but the thought of having everyone staring at us within close proximity doing something so alien to the both of us (slow dancing!) had made myself physically sick numerous times and brought Colin out in hives (not really haha but close enough!). She came up with a solution and put the idea to me and.... I fell head over heels in love. 

We're getting married at a place called The Quay in Musselburgh. It is, literally, right on the harbour. Our evening guests will be arriving at 7:30 so she suggested that we (me, Colin, herself and her assistant) slip away just before 7:30 outside to the harbour and have our first dance out there, just us and our song, right by the water with just the street lights to light us. I can imagine the light bouncing off the water behind us... it'll be beautiful. 

Now? I can't wait for the first dance


----------



## ChezTunes

That is a really beautiful idea! DF and I feel the same way about dancing, it's not something we've done or will ever want to do. So for the pictures, and for the magicalness of being in that moment, just you and him - husband and wife - sounds just perfect to me!! :flow:

I am actually in tears thinking about it... :blush: Oh my days, I blame my hormones! :dohh:


----------



## comotion89

I think I remember you liking the tiger that came to tea? well I know it's abit far but it's oh at the curve theatre in Leicester :D I'm sure it was u lol


----------



## michyk84

we both are not dancers & kinda hated first dance idea cos the whole focus on us etc but when it come to it our first dance was 1 of my favourite moments of the day we just kinda hugged & swayed a little but I didn't realise til I looked at pics that after the first minute the dance floor was filled with friends/family joining us (which we told the dj to allow) but it really did just feel like us


----------



## modified

ChezTunes said:


> That is a really beautiful idea! DF and I feel the same way about dancing, it's not something we've done or will ever want to do. So for the pictures, and for the magicalness of being in that moment, just you and him - husband and wife - sounds just perfect to me!! :flow:
> 
> I am actually in tears thinking about it... :blush: Oh my days, I blame my hormones! :dohh:

Oh bless you :haha: It does just sound perfect doesn't it? Others I've told have gushed over how romantic it will be. Let's hope the rain hold off :shrug:



comotion89 said:


> I think I remember you liking the tiger that came to tea? well I know it's abit far but it's oh at the curve theatre in Leicester :D I'm sure it was u lol

It was me haha! How cool!



michyk84 said:


> we both are not dancers & kinda hated first dance idea cos the whole focus on us etc but when it come to it our first dance was 1 of my favourite moments of the day we just kinda hugged & swayed a little but I didn't realise til I looked at pics that after the first minute the dance floor was filled with friends/family joining us (which we told the dj to allow) but it really did just feel like us

Yeah, there's a high chance that it would happen but the both of us suffer from quite extreme anxiety so it's more of an avoidance thing haha! The only way we know how we'll react is by actually doing it and we'd both *hate* for what should be a perfect moment to be ruined by our anxieties so we're just not taking the chance :haha:

-------------------------

The last ever wedding purchases have been made! 2 small kilner jars for the bridesmaids bouquets to sit on on the top table and this.


It was a surprise from my mum because we wanted it SO much a while ago but couldn't afford it so just put it to the back of our minds. I LOVE IT!!! Spray painting it tonight so hopefully I'll be back with photos of that :)

I also popped into town to place the cake order. We're having a tower of cupcakes and they're already ordered but, for the "top tier", we're having a giant cupcake decorated like a toadstool :D Also threw on a normal sized cupcake decorated to much but gluten free so my mum can have some.

Thennnn I went into the tattoo studio on the way home. They're all good friends of ours and will be attending the reception but, in case you've forgotten lol, we're having a first look session and getting tattoos during that first look session. So I confirmed the designs we're getting, had a good old natter and finally got home!


----------



## michyk84

sorry to sound dumb whats a first look session?
what's your first dance song bet the moment will be perfect for you


----------



## modified

Thanks! :D It's The Maccabees - Toothpaste Kisses :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_tR5cCtGtE

"So what exactly is a first look? Simply put &#8211; it&#8217;s when the bride & groom spend some time before the ceremony (yes, before) in a private moment where we get to capture the intimacy of them seeing each other for the first time on their wedding day&#8230; seriously private and seriously worth it. Typically, we&#8217;ll scout out a spot that is remote and away from guests. Then we&#8217;ll lead the groom over to wait anxiously for his bride to tap him on the shoulder so he can turn around and&#8230; WOW&#8230; see her in her glorious beauty, share true & intimate emotions, and admire who he is about to walk down the aisle with.

Not only does this make for some amazing memories & photos, but you get to share in a private moment just between the two of you! Most couples say that their nervousness is completely gone afterwards, and that despite having seen each other before the ceremony, they still feel equally special when they walk down the isle and see their bride/groom again. Why? Because both moments are completely different. Nothing can ever replace seeing your bride/groom at the end of the isle, locking eyes for the first time and realizing that in a few minutes you will officially be one anothers :) The first look, on the contrary, is more of a moment spent together, in privacy, in a slow pace &#8211; in what otherwise might be the hustle and bustle of your busy wedding day. It&#8217;s a chance for you both to soak it all in and enjoy one another :)

There are some circumstances that truly call out for a first look, such as:
- You have an evening ceremony and you want to use natural light to capture your important photos.
- You have a tight wedding schedule and you need to do all of your group/family photos before the ceremony.
- You want to have plenty of time to venture out for your bride/groom photos.
- You don&#8217;t mind trying out this new tradition.

Does it create some awesome memories? Yes. Can it improve your wedding day schedule? Yes. Is it for everyone? No!
Only you can decide if this is the right choice for you & your groom! If you have a full day for your wedding and aren&#8217;t constricted on time, or if you have a day-time ceremony where you&#8217;ll have plenty of sunlight for your photos&#8230; maybe you can afford to wait until afterwards and not do a first look. It&#8217;s definitely a break from tradition! And it&#8217;s completely your choice!"

A lot of people do it somewhere at their venue. We're not. We're doing it in town so will be able to visit a few places to get photos should we wish too and, of course, we're getting our tattoos during our first look :D


----------



## Lauren25

Just think your getting all the obstacles out the way so your actual day runs smoothly!

The first dance idea made me well up, it's so beautiful!

Wow I've never heard of a 'first look session' what a fab idea :)


----------



## michyk84

first look session sounds so lovely


----------



## ChezTunes

I'm loving this "first look" idea. Must admit I've never heard of it until now! DF and I are super shy and I have huge anxiety issues so all these ideas would be great to bare in mind. I love the idea of the intamacy BEFORE too. Perfect!


----------



## starangel27

ive never heard of a first look but it sounds so lovely


----------



## Doodlebug.

aw its all coming together nicely :) I love the idea of first look session, it sounds perfect!! Can I join your wedding group on fb? absolutely love all your ideas, cant wait to see pics :)


----------



## modified

Thanks ladies! Yep, you can join the group! :D If you search for Quirky British Brides, it should pop up!


----------



## modified

currently sorting everything into its relevant box whilst making mock ups of how I want everything set up and taking a photo of that plus writing a detailed list of the contents with special little instructions to go in each box... hahaha I'm going stir crazy. I'm a total control freak. We just have so so so much stuff that was bought to go in 1 place exactly... and since I can't get in to do it myself, I'm trying to make it as easy for the venue as possible to set it up how I'd do it.


----------



## michyk84

my hubs & best man set up the room for me beens I just couldn't get there between hair makeup getting ready etc I was so worried that it wouldn't be how I saw it in my head despite me sending lots of instructions but I didn't need to worry they did a perfect job so much so to point hubs text me a couple of pics when it was done & I bawled my eyes out cos was spot on (was first lot of tears on day & happened to be as my cousin was doing my makeup so my maid of honor had to text him on makeup artist instruction to tell him no more pics & then makeup had to be re started lol)


----------



## Ellberry

Ohhh can I ask to join too?? Well, I'll ask and you can deny me :)


----------



## modified

michyk84 said:


> my hubs & best man set up the room for me beens I just couldn't get there between hair makeup getting ready etc I was so worried that it wouldn't be how I saw it in my head despite me sending lots of instructions but I didn't need to worry they did a perfect job so much so to point hubs text me a couple of pics when it was done & I bawled my eyes out cos was spot on (was first lot of tears on day & happened to be as my cousin was doing my makeup so my maid of honor had to text him on makeup artist instruction to tell him no more pics & then makeup had to be re started lol)

Ah that helps me relax a little bit haha! Because we're having the first look session, no one can get in to do it.. everyone else I'd trust will be either busy themselves or with me haha! I'm sure it'll be okay though!



Ellberry said:


> Ohhh can I ask to join too?? Well, I'll ask and you can deny me :)

Of course! 

------------------------------

Well... that's everthing sorted... I bring my dress home from my mum's on Sunday and now it's essentially a waiting game... I'm bored already :haha:


----------



## pichi

its all so exciting! Under 2 weeks to go!


----------



## modified

And 2 weeks for you! It's madness... it really is!!

My brother strikes again... I haven't mentioned in here his other "strikes" so I'll try to include everything!

He'll be leaving after the meal and NOT making a speech because he has to go to work after the meal and can't drink (taxi driver) so won't be making a speech without a drink.

His speech is really important to me... sigh. He's happy to take a day and night off work to go bowling. He's happy to take the day and night off work every Monday to play darts in the pub...

This is the same brother who decided him and my nephew will be wearing kilts when we'd specifically asked people not to then called my mum when he was trying them on and asked if I would be paying for them. The same brother who's getting a light up, noise making, water emitting fire engine for my nephew to play with during the ceremony "so he doesn't get bored". The same brother who refused to wear the buttonholes I'd made so had to buy him a new one. The same brother who's refusing to wear the bow ties the rest of the men will be wearing so has bought his own tie. The same brother who's apparently forgotten whose wedding it is... the same brother who's getting married next August and I want to come up with a million and one plans to do to him what he's doing to us!


----------



## modified

They're not on properly but you get the gist...


possible wedding nails... cheapies but I LOVE them! Although how the heck do people with long nails get things done? I'm struggling and they're only on one hand...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

You will get used to them being on lol, I love having super long ones on, Give it a few days and you wont feel like you have anything on lol.

1 week is not long!! :D I miss wedding planning :haha:


----------



## pichi

Your brother just sounds like he's being rather selfish and forgetting just whos wedding it is. He seems to be doing it on purpose too :nope:

Love the nails! Not done mine in ages! Might break out the konad nail stamps tonight haha


----------



## modified

xMissxZoiex said:


> You will get used to them being on lol, I love having super long ones on, Give it a few days and you wont feel like you have anything on lol.
> 
> 1 week is not long!! :D I miss wedding planning :haha:

I hope so haha! Would you like to come and finish mine?! ;)



pichi said:


> Your brother just sounds like he's being rather selfish and forgetting just whos wedding it is. He seems to be doing it on purpose too :nope:
> 
> Love the nails! Not done mine in ages! Might break out the konad nail stamps tonight haha


Yeah, since my brother met his fiancee he's been hideously selfish. If it doesn't benefit or give something to him and his family, he just doesn't care :nope:

I can't paint nails to save my life... I glued all my fingers together putting these on... :dohh: :haha:

--------------------------

Music is sorted! :happydance:

*Guests being seated*
All I Want Is You - Barry Louis Polisar
You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker
Grow Old with You - Adam Sandler
Wonderwall - Oasis
Brighter Than Sunshine - Aqualung
1,2,3,4 - Plain White T's
Brightest - Copeland

*Bridal entrance*
Everyday - Buddy Holly

*Signing the register*
The Luckiest - Ben Folds
Grow Old With You - Adam Sandler
First Day of My Life - Bright Eyes
I'm Sticking With You - The Velvet Underground
Earth Angel - Death Cab For Cutie

*Recessional*
I Want To Hold Your Hand - The Beatles

*Drinks reception*
I Will Follow You Into The Dark - Death Cab For Cutie
Earth Angel - Death Cab For Cutie
She Is Love - Oasis
Brighter Than Sunshine - Aqualung
Wonderwall - Oasis
Grow Old With You - Adam Sandler
I'm Sticking With You - The Velvet Underground
1,2,3,4 - Plain White T's
You and I - Ingrid Michaelson

Lots of repeats but it's okay :D


----------



## michyk84

love those nails I bite mine but had false ones for wedding day they got removed by lunchtime the day after so un pratical


----------



## modified

Thanks! I plan on removing them once the evening reception is in full swing lol!

I wrote my speech last night :D


----------



## michyk84

this time next week you will be waking up a Mrs :)


----------



## modified

michyk84 said:


> this time next week you will be waking up a Mrs :)

Indeed! How odd! This time next week, we'll be packing last minute things for tomorrow :D :D :happydance: :happydance:

Oh, here's my speech!

I know it's not a common occurence, for the bride to give a speech, but as I'm sure you're aware by now... it hasn't really been the most traditional of weddings so far has it, and why chance that now? There are some things I want to say to a couple of people so please grant me these next 5 minutes.

First of all, thank you SO much to everyone for just simply being here. Your presence is the best present Colin and I could have hoped for and it means the world to the both of us to share this day with each and everyone of you.


I'm going to start with saying thank you to Henri. Of everyone from London, you're the only one here and, despite not having seen you for 7 or 8 years, I just need to look at you and know nothing much has changed; isn't that what true friendship really is? It means more than I could tell you that you went to the effort of travelling to be here with us. When you think back to that horrendously cold, rainy day in London, lying in the grass listening to that Snow Patrol song on one of our phones... could you ever have imagined back then that we'd be where we are now all these years later? It's amazing and you're amazing. You've got the most perfect little family of your own and, today, I made a start on mine. Thank you for being here.


Thank you to Maurice and to Wendy for all the help we've received in the run up to the wedding and for welcoming me so well into the Gamble family. We met for the very first time not that long ago in the entrance lobby of a hotel and whilst Colin and I waited for them to come down from their room, I think my stomach was more of a mess than it has been at any point today! But the minute Maurice saw Colin, his face broke into the biggest smile I've seen and I was quickly pulled into a hug; any nerves I'd had vanished then and it's made me so incredibly happy to have the both of you involved in the planning as much as possible and so appreciative to the help you've give us. Thank you and I'm looking forward to a thousand and one happy years as a Gamble.


Thank you to Leigh, my maid of honour and my sister. You look absolutely stunning today and there's no one else I'd have wanted by my side throughout the planning and here today. The fact that you never once questioned what I asked you to wear was not only very very surprising but highly appreciated! You've made a large portion of the planning process ridiculously easy so thank you for that, thank you for being here and thank you for the mountain of support you've given through the years; I was never the easiest sister to live with and you sure did let me know it the majority of the time but I couldn't have asked for better and I'm so proud to be able to look at you and say "yep, that's my sister!" Thank you.


To Katie and to Ross. You're 2 of the best friends a girl could ask for and you've both been there for me through numerous ups and downs and I know I can turn to either of you when I need it; you both look amazing and you've been such a calming influence on me throughout today. I couldn't imagine doing this without either of you. Thank you.


To Jarred and Pete. We met for the first time just 2 days ago but you're really, really great guys. It means so much to Colin to have you both here today therefore it means the world to me too. Thank you for being here with us today.


To Alan! My big brother. Growing up, my grandad so greatly filled the space my own father should have taken and he done an amazing job. When he passed, my big brother stepped up and followed in his footsteps and for that, I'll be eternally greatful. Now that I'm old and married, I suppose you can step down from that role now! And now you're even older, you've got your own beautiful children and I'm so proud of the man you are and the dad you became. I never had to think about who I wanted to give me away today; it was always going to be you. Thank you for everything you've done for me and thank you for being right by my side as I made the most nerve wracking walk of my life today!


Mum. Where do I even begin? Everyone says they've got the best mum in the world and, when they do, I just smile and nod my head because it just can't possibly be true... because I truly have the best mother anyone could ever ask for. I can't even put into words how much you mean to me, mum, and if I tried, it'd just be a hideously inadequate attempt.My childhood was an amazing one full of fun, love and laughter thanks to you and when I look at myself, Leigh and Alan, I'm constantly amazed at the job you've done raising us. When I was at my worst, there was just one person I could rely on to be there day in and day out, at any hour and that's you. Your love and support has been constant and unfaultering and to think of everything you've dealt with, put up with and done for me is just mind blowing. It's all thanks to you, this person I've become today. It's all thanks to you that I learned to love myself enough to allow someone else to love me. Everything I am today and everything I hope to be in the future is all thanks to you. If I grow up to be half the woman and mother you are, I'll truly be the happiest woman in the world. Thank you so much for everything mum. Like I've said, there are just no words to describe just how much you mean to me and how much I love you. You don't hear those words anywhere near enough as you should from me so I'll say it again: I love you, mum. And thank you from the bottom of my heart.


To Colin! I should probably fit you in here somewhere! Who'd have thought this day would ever come? It's been a complete whirlwind since the day you entered my life and I hope that whirlwind never stops. For those who don't know, Colin and I met online and he was meant to be coming over from Northern Ireland to visit me just for the weekend. He arrived for the visit... and just never went home! We've yet to spend a night apart, even last night, and I can say, honestly, I'm yet to grow sick of him! There's not a soul on this earth that I could even begin to imagine spending the rest of my life with but you; things I thought would be impossible are seeming possible now that you're in my life. You've awoken feelings and emotions in me that I never thought I'd be lucky enough to feel. You mean the entire world to me and the thought of our future fills me with the most intense excitement. Thank you for that. Thank you for being you. But, most of all, thank you for becoming my husband today. I can't wait to see what we can acheive together. I love you.


Lastly, I'd like to raise a glass to those who couldn't be here today. To my granny and my grandad White. My grandad McEwan. To Dani. I hope the view is as good up there as it is from down here.


----------



## aly888

That's a beautiful speech!! Certainly going to have a few tears with that one I reckon :) 

I've not been able to keep up with your journal, but from what I have seen, your day is going to be epic!!!! I can't wait to see the photos


----------



## modified

Thank you!!

I'm currently in that "I don't really know what I should be doing and I've got this niggling feeling in the back of my mind that I'm forgetting something" stage.

I also have full blown flu and a chest infection.

I also still don't know how I'm doing my make up.

.... lol. It's all good. I only really have tomorrow to find out what I'm supposed to be doing, remember what I'm forgetting, get rid of the flu and infection, completely gut the house, figure out what I'm doing with my make up, get everything I'll need in the place that I'll need it and be READY TO GO on Saturday morning. Friday is literally fully booked and just doesn't exist in the diary anymore.


----------



## xSin

Wow I love your speech! It made me tear up & I don't even really know you! hahaha!!! 

Feel better soon!!!!!!


----------



## aly888

Oh no! Hope you shift the illness before Saturday. And that the "forgotten" thing actually isn't forgotten at all. I get that feeling all the time whenever I go away, but never actually forget anything.


----------



## pichi

Eep! 2 days to go!! That time 2 years ago was my due date for pixie. 

Hope you have a wonderful day and I cannot wait to see your pics!


----------



## michyk84

I'm sure you're far too busy to be on here so thought I would post a little message for when you do get online I hope you both have a fantastic day tomorrow & it's everything you hope & dream for :flower:


----------



## Lauren25

Good Luck for tomorrow, I hope your day goes amazingly!
Can't wait to see pictures :)


----------



## xlouloux

Wishing you and your OH all the best for tomorrow, I hope all your planning and hard work pays off and everything goes without a hitch! xx


----------



## ChezTunes

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow! :flow: If your hard work and planning is anything to go by, it's going to be just perfect. I wish you both all the happiness in the world, for now and forever! :cloud9:


----------



## Vicyi

Good Luck & Congrats for tomo. Cant wait to see pics x


----------



## BintUmmi

Hope you have an amazing day tomorrow! Looking forward to seeing the pics too


----------



## aly888

Good luck for tomorrow. Hope you got all the last little bits sorted today and absolutely can not wait to see your photos!!


----------



## Charlie91

Best of luck for tomorrow!!! Hope your wedding day is all that you dreamed it would be and that you have a fabulous day. All the best for you and OH :flower:


----------



## Doodlebug.

Good luck for tomorrow, hope you have a fantastic day :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## CountryBumkin

Good luck for tomorrow,hope you have a fab day :) x


----------



## xSin

Best of luck!!!! So exciting I cannot wait to see pics of this amazing event!!!


----------



## pichi

have an amazing day!!! <3


----------



## FayDanielle

Ive been stalking for a while now :blush:
Everything looks absolutely amazing, just popping by to say Good luck and Congratulations, I cannot wait to see some pictures!

Speech is beautiful, made me wel up! xx


----------



## michyk84

you should be mr & mrs by now :D can't wait to see pics


----------



## Eve

Congratulations love!!!


----------



## Snuffles

Yay wedding day!


----------



## modified

A quick sneaky peak ;)


----------



## Snuffles

Lovely :)


----------



## ChezTunes

Ooooh, adorable! :flow:


----------



## baby D

ooh was this part of first look?


----------



## modified

Yeah! More photos here :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bride-beyond/1400525-our-sneak-peak-photos.html#post22961509


----------



## michyk84

awwwwww congratulations those pics made me cry (in a good way) you look stunning enjoy your honeymoon & the start of the next chapter of your lives


----------



## Doodlebug.

Congratulations. Gorgeous pics :) Have a fab honeymoon :)


----------



## Geebug x

What a perfect day honey - Congratulations xxx


----------



## Geebug x

Double Post


----------



## wife1stmum2nd

Congratulations!!! Lovely photos, you looked gorgeous and it looks like it all went to plan and all the decorations and stuff looked fantastic, well done you for all the hard work you put in :thumbup:


----------

